# Can you identify this gun for me?



## Dane (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how to post a picture to this thread, but until I figure that out I'll h have to just describe it. This is an 8 shot revolver .22lr with white plastic grips, on one side the grip has a little emblem that says ROHM (the O has 2 accent dots over it. And on the other side of the gun the grip says R6 63. 
Along the barrel is inscribed rohm gmbh sontheim-brenz and the other side says made in germany.
One more distinctive mark is there is a little eagle stamped followed by a "z" stamped in 2 places on the gun and once on the cylinder.
Anyone have any clue on this? Value? 
Thanks in advance for you time and help!
Dane


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

rohm pistols are very inexpensive handguns (saturday night special) yours sounds like an rg 63 in 22 mag. 

values run from $20 -$100 based on type and condition. 

john hinkley used a rohm


----------



## Dane (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok, thanks for your help!


----------



## DavidLaPell (Aug 6, 2011)

Can we see pics?


----------

